# 5 year fixed rate to a Ecb tracker variable rate @2pc



## millypark (15 Aug 2012)

We just  got our letter from the boi offering us five new terms of contract.... The biggest one of interest and suprise is that they  have offered us a Ecb tracker variable rate at 2pc but interestingly we have scanned our agreement and there is no sign of the condition in our contract...... This offer is like a dream come true but can anyone explain it to us????


----------



## Guns N Roses (15 Aug 2012)

You won't see the term "tracker" in your Terms & Conditions. It'll be worded something like "ECB +/- xx%".

I won't even think too much about it. You can be sure that tyour Bank won;t be offering you a Tracker Rate if it wasn't in your T&C's.

Sign it and get it back to the Bank! ;-)


----------



## millypark (15 Aug 2012)

Well that's what I was thinking too..... Thanks for that


----------

